# ECG 2013!



## mano (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the nudge, Marko. I'm doing it again this year. How about Memorial Day weekend or the weekend after? Is Sunday still best so restaurant people can work Saturday? 10 a.m. to 8 p.m. 

There are beds and sofas for at least eight who want to spend the night and plenty of room on the floor.

Location is Holland, Bucks County, PA. https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS524US524&q=Holland,+,+PA.&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ&biw=1360&bih=653&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

PM me for the address and directions.

We'll sort out the food as we go.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 12, 2013)

I am in whatever date is decided on.


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 12, 2013)

Would prefer June 1st or 2nd, but will try to make it regardless of date.


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 12, 2013)

I could only do Mondays but understand if Sunday is better for everyone. Sunday is just a busy day for me.


----------



## Seth (Mar 12, 2013)

I am definitely there. I will have to check with Abby to see if she is available.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't commit, but will undoubtedly do my best to attend.
Thanks for hosting again Craig, you da man.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 12, 2013)

Two weddings to attend Memorial weekend, and the MIL will not arrive to help w/ baby care until the following weekend :-( Not sure which days the weddings are on. Why the heck do people pick holiday weekends for weddings?!?


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm tied up that weekend too - then we're off to Texas first week in June. Oh well - better luck next time.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn, i want in, anyone got a bunch of extra air miles to throw at me lol. Have a great time all. 

Btw, what does ECG stand for


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 14, 2013)

east coast gathering


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah, cool ty. That makes sense. Now I need to get in on an WCG or even WC canada G :knife:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 14, 2013)

In if I can get the day off. Doesn't really matter which sunday it is for me, I work a double on all of them.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 16, 2013)

woooaaahhh!!!


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 16, 2013)

I certainly wouldnt mind trying to meet up with you guys. I'll keep my eyes open for the dates you all decide on and then see what I can do!


----------



## Igasho (Mar 16, 2013)

Skinny, we just need to organize a West Coast Gathering


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 16, 2013)

There was a WCG last year. I'm sure there will be more. Do a search on WCG for info.


----------

